

StackMob Launches Hosted HTML5 Service - luckyday
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/15/bring-on-the-web-apps-stackmob-launches-hosted-html5-service/

======
foobarbazetc
What does this even mean?

Hosting "HTML5" is exactly the same as hosting "HTML".

------
janaboruta
Very cool!

